# Hello from sunny Milton Keynes ( land of the roundabout)



## doboz (May 21, 2007)

Hi to all and i hope you are all doing well ?

I am a new to mantids and forums in honesty but quickly getting addicted to the wonderful little killing machines. Me and the kids currently have 2 both female.

rhombodera fusca (vietenamese) and an african mantis whose latin name i do not know. Previous i kept a giant asian who was great.

these are wonderful creatures and i know as a member of this site i will be able to talk to like minded people who are kind enough to give advice to make me a better carer for the little scallys.

also does anyone know much about the rhombodera fusca as i believe they are a fairly new species in the UK and i want to do the right thing by her...

all the best - simon


----------



## OGIGA (May 21, 2007)

Welcome, Simon! I hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## Rick (May 21, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 21, 2007)

Hooray another englander! Welcome!


----------



## robo mantis (May 21, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## randyardvark (May 21, 2007)

nice mantis starters! and another english fellow! horrah! im guessing you missed the bts on sunday (big bug show)

welcome to the forum matey


----------



## Ian (May 22, 2007)

Welcome fellow Brit  

I have 6 adult Fusca's, hoping to mate them any day soon!

See you round.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 25, 2007)

Welcome


----------

